# help me feed my Synodontis petricola



## WntrMute2 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have 4 of these and really never see them eat. They seem thinner than a month ago. I feed frozen bloodworms, frozen brine shrimp, as well as sinking algae wafers and flake food. Only very rarely do I see an occasional bite at an algae wafer. Any suggestions as to feeding these guys? Thanks in advance.
Dave


----------



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

On the up side, if they are still alive after a month then they are eating something. You might try feeding some frozen food right after you turn the lights out. My Synodontis are shy and prefer the dark. Over time they will probably become more comfortable and feed while the lights are on. Mine have.
Beasts


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Mine eat pretty much anything I throw in the tank, like flake food, etc, but as stated, they are more nocturnal fish, so toss a bit in there right before lights out for them and they should be fine.

I actually just hold off feeding the tanks they are in until it's almost time for the lights to go out, then everyone gets their share.


----------

